# ar5523 drivers



## hrobbin (Jul 27, 2009)

looking for drivers for usb wirless


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Explanation and link in this related thread; http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/atheros-ar5523-inf-236673.html


----------

